# Fireball 500 & Monkeemobile Graphics?



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been looking through my unbuilts, and was reminded that the Fireball 500 and Monkeemobile kits both have updated graphics. Does anyone know of a source where I can get original style door logos for either of these? Thanks!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

maybe slipperyartsdecals.com can help? I know they do copies of the originals for the Monogram showcars - maybe they do them for others....
Worth a shot maybe?

Chris.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. It looks like their site is offline, but I'll check to see if they've moved.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

In Amazing Vehicular Modeler Special #2 there's a cool buildup of the Monkeemobile by Jim Apitz. In it he says he had the original decals done by Andy Garringer of Spare Time Hobbies.
I have no idea where they are or any details at all, but it could be worth trying to find them...

Chris.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I did some Googling with the names you gave me, and found that both cars were featured in that _AVM_ you mentioned. So I'll be using that for reference going forward.


----------



## General Ursus (May 28, 2000)

Spencer,

All I did was convert Jim's artwork which was done in Illustrator to CorelDraw. I do not work for Spare Time Hobbies. Funny Jim and I were just discussing this yesterday.

I've seen your work and you should be able to make a nice set of decals.

I believe the #1 MonkeeMobile was bare first season, Second season the logo appeared and went almost door edge to door edge. 

Andy


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Andy,

Thanks for the follow-up. I read through the _AVM_ article, and saw Jim's note about the lack of a logo in the first season. After looking it up I decided I really liked the look, so I think my Monkeemobile will sport the original bare look. I also think I'm set with the 500 logos, thanks to some good screen captures and working with another modeler. Once I get hte bench cleared off I plan on getting into these.

Thanks again!


----------

